# 695 red



## ico (Feb 6, 2005)

campa record 11, fulcrum zero tubular,deda 100
best look frame so far...
6,7kg


----------



## vboy19 (Mar 24, 2008)

Very nice bike, didn't know you could put your own stem on it? Was it a big hassle?


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2005)

vboy19 said:


> Very nice bike, didn't know you could put your own stem on it? Was it a big hassle?


No problem about putting classic stem. I must admit that look stem is really ugly IMO, and not that good solution for such brilliant frame. On the other hand the integrated one piece crankset is really good.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

ico said:


> campa record 11, fulcrum zero tubular,deda 100
> best look frame so far...
> 6,7kg


HRVATSKA!


----------



## Chris Keller (May 19, 2008)

ico, 

What chain-rings are you using? Do you have any issues with front derailleur shifting?
Just curious because a few of us are having issues...seems like the chainline is not correct for Campy (43.5mm). Thanks for your help! Enjoy your ride...what a beautiful bike!!!


----------

